

Is there a Social Network For Coders? (GitHub Redux) - ZephyrP

I do quite a bit of open source work. I do this because I feel a genuine sense of camaraderie between me and fellow contributors. The people I know through FOSS (and development in general) are smart, interesting, and always involved in events I want to know about and go to. Github does a pretty good (nope, I take that back, they do a GREAT) job at keeping me in touch with projects I care about. I value the updates that Github displays to me about the various projects I watch, but I'd ideally like to receive updates in a Facebook/G+ timeline-esque view on repositories and coders I'm 'watching'. Additionally, I'd like to have events, conferences and other gatherings where these coders I follow are going to be.<p>If I had something like this, Facebook and G+ would quickly become useless to me, as the people I really care about (in a professional context) are all on Github.<p>Are there any (grin and bear the buzzword here) 'social' layers on top of Github to enable more seamless social collaboration, as well as more genuine social interaction?
======
iusable
There are more than a couple of attempts at this. First is CoderWall - It
basically let you list each software/engineering achievement and gave you
badge for it.

Another one is Skills.To by Joshua (founder Delicious). It's a bit of an
abstraction vis a vis your idea, but its definitely in the neighbourhood.

EDIT - Remembered the name -> CoderWall :P

------
tzaman
I think Wunderkit(.com) aims to be one. They are not a code repository though.

